# Schnittpunktberechnung



## Andre H. (20. Dez 2006)

Erstmal grosses dickes sorry wenn ich nicht hier rein schreiben durfte aber ich hab mit einem problem gute 2 stunden gesessen und es hat mit dieser formel zu tun



> a1 / a0 * ( a0 * x + b0 * y + c0) = 0
> a1*x + b1*y + c1 = 0
> 
> (b1 - a1 / a0 * b0 ) y + ( c1 - a1 / a0 * c0 ) = 0
> ...



also ich weiß echt nicht wie man damit auf den schnittpunkt kommen soll...

das funzt doch gar nicht, oder bin ich zu blöd

ich hab das jetz so gemacht und es ging bei meheren tests mit meiner formel

und ja ich hab das null bei a beachtet


```
double y =  (c0*a1 - c1+a0 )/  (b1*a0  - b0*a1)     ;

double x =   (b1*y+c1) / (-a1);
```

kann sein das ich den wald vor lauter bäume nicht mehr sehe aber wäre schön wenn wir das zusammen mal klären könnten.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Dez 2006)

selber rechnen macht schlau,
aber gut einen Fehler gefunden,

richtig(er) ist es mit


```
double y =  (c0*a1 - c1*a0 )/  (b1*a0  - b0*a1);
                       ^
                       |

* statt +, Tippfehler
```


----------



## Andre H. (20. Dez 2006)

ups ja da musste ein * hin

puh... ich bin doch nicht doof


----------



## SlaterB (20. Dez 2006)

oh, der Fehler war gar nicht in Beni's Code, sondern nur in deinem,
na dann ist das ja arg fehl am Platze


----------



## Beni (20. Dez 2006)

Ich teile das mal ab, IMHO hilft die Frage normalen Lesern des anderen Threads nicht weiter.


----------

